# ISIS Threatens France



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Three French ISIS jihadis burn their passports and urge others to 'poison non-believers food and run over them with your cars' in chilling new propaganda video

They urge Muslims to slay non-believers at home if they can't travel to Iraq
The men claim ISIS has weapons and cars in France - and a list of targets 
They call on French Muslims to attack 'the enemies of Allah' with poison
The video also said pregnant women were moving to Syria and Iraq 
One of the fighters is seen holding a US-made assault rifle

Video: French Muslims are encouraged by Islamic state to ?Poison the infidels food and water; run them over with your cars? |

Remember the incident from last week? This story was published last month. How many more attacks can France expect? What is going to be the French response? Considering Paris is encircled by "suburbs" filled with Muslim immigrants whose youth find it entertaining to burn cars, I look forward to seeing how the authorities handle a coordinated attack.

I hope the French citizenry prepare for what might come. Poisoned food and water supplies, attacks using cars, not to mention rifles and machetes.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Looks like the rest of the world will be bailing out france a fourth time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

France is basically a socialist country. Of course when they get to far in the whole they call on others to bail them back out. They tend to close an eye to extremist, thinking if they do then they will be left alone. That did not work well for them in the war and does not work now. Some never learn. France is over run with Muslims.
They could likely just end up serenading to them.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Serenading? 
I haven't heard of that being particularly successful. Though given the situation why not, certainly wouldn't hurt to give it a try. Alueta jante alueta just might do the trick!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Many Germans are realizing what is happening to their own country and are pushing back. Is it too late for both countries? Are the indigenous cultures already past the point of peaceful return?

What about the U.S.? Are we looking at our future?


----------



## CrossbowJoe (Dec 21, 2014)

Somebody's financing these guys......the Rothschilds? Why not?
They're buying oodles of weapons, troops, supplies(an army marches on it's stomach). Where is all this $ coming from? The evil David Duke? Who the hell is behind this?!!! We are talking millions. 
Goldman Sachs?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

With all the oil money in the middle east, I'd guess it's coming from there.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I so tire of this crap. If you want to blame a U.S. corp have some proof or knock it off. This band of thugs kidnaps women and sales them as sex slaves to oil wealthy Arabs who eagerly buy, they've been in possession of refineries, oil producing fields and do you really think when they take over a town they let people keep their assets? Seriously? I'm so glad we got an ignore feature this world conspiracy crowd bores me to death.



CrossbowJoe said:


> Somebody's financing these guys......the Rothschilds? Why not?
> They're buying oodles of weapons, troops, supplies(an army marches on it's stomach). Where is all this $ coming from? The evil David Duke? Who the hell is behind this?!!! We are talking millions.
> Goldman Sachs?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

France has had Muslimes for a LOT of years.
First time I went there was in 1968 (navy), in Marselleas. There was an ARAB district that we were told not to go to.

We were in Paris a few years ago, for a few days, and were told not to go north of the river after dark, this by our travel agent.
Cannot think it is any better now.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

paraquack said:


> With all the oil money in the middle east, I'd guess it's coming from there.


 Drugs and oil.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

CrossbowJoe said:


> Somebody's financing these guys......the Rothschilds? Why not?
> They're buying oodles of weapons, troops, supplies(an army marches on it's stomach). Where is all this $ coming from? The evil David Duke? Who the hell is behind this?!!! We are talking millions.
> Goldman Sachs?


Besides drugs and oil they also get their money by stealing it from places they take over. Not to mention ransom money. They make millions on ransoms from all over the world. The have members in Africa too that are kidnapping people all the time. That's why they killed those journalists because a ransom would not be paid.

These people are rabid animals and need to be put down by any means necessary. If they aren't careful they will be the cause for the middle east to be turned into a parking lot.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

In Denmark:

Danish couple beaten with chains on Christmas Eve | Pamela Geller, Atlas Shrugs


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

More "cheerful" muslime news;

ISIS hacks U.S. news site: ?We are already here?

Be prepared, be very prepared.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Now the lizard squad which claims to be behind the Xbox hack. They got the anonymous group kinda mad. Need more virtual popcorn, gotta watch. Its like a train wreck to me I just can't turn away. None of this stuff would have ever happened if'n these companies wouldn't be so egotistical.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

First the French doze the boogers off the map and then they brought them in and been putting up with hell ever since. They are weak as ever and should be dealing with them just for the mouth - not stirring drama and encouraging the ones here and europe. France is the example of why no one wants them. Man up frogs and clean your pond?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

These anarchist seem to follow a strict anti capitalist line. I think the movie just gave them an excuse because a lot of people may hate corp America but even more people work for it and have stock in it.



James m said:


> Now the lizard squad which claims to be behind the Xbox hack. They got the anonymous group kinda mad. Need more virtual popcorn, gotta watch. Its like a train wreck to me I just can't turn away. None of this stuff would have ever happened if'n these companies wouldn't be so egotistical.


----------



## Riot (Feb 1, 2014)

Denton said:


> Three French ISIS jihadis burn their passports and urge others to 'poison non-believers food and run over them with your cars' in chilling new propaganda video
> 
> They urge Muslims to slay non-believers at home if they can't travel to Iraq
> The men claim ISIS has weapons and cars in France - and a list of targets
> ...


Of course he has an American made weapon. Obama has armed them through the free Syria fighters.


----------

